# Superia Explorer Star



## kenerin (Jan 27, 2007)

I am looking for as much information as anyone can give me re:  superia explorer star road bikes.  I found one and had it fixed up, but now I can't find anything about it.  I know it was once affiliated with Eddie Merckx, but what's it's value?  How do I found out how old it is?  It has no serial numbers.  It has a black suede seat, shifters on the downtube, all shimano parts, beautiful bike.  Any information or a website, anything, would be appreciated.
Thank you
Kenerin


----------

